# Biketreffs des MTB-Club-Beinhart im Jahre 2013



## Fubbes (30. März 2013)

Zum (theoretischen) Start der Sommersaison eine komplette Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die Biketreffs von den Mitgliedern des MTB-Club-Beinhart. 

Folgende Biketreffs gibt es:

Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe, Samstag 14 Uhr
Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe, Samstag 13:00 Uhr
Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald, Dienstag + Donnerstag 18.30
Feierabendtreff, Bingen, Donnerstag 18:15
Viel SpaÃ beim Mitfahren,
Daniel

*Allgemeines*
Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewÃ¤hlten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich und strengen Vereinsmief haben wir bisher erfolgreich auf ein erforderliches Minimum beschrÃ¤nken kÃ¶nnen. Vielmehr ist uns der SpaÃ am Biken das Wichtigste. Daher rÃ¼hrt auch der immer noch vorhandene familiÃ¤re Touch bei unseren Events â¦

*Die Teilnahme an Biketreffs ist unabhÃ¤ngig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mÃ¶glich und erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.* Bei regelmÃ¤Ãiger Teilnahme ist eine Mitgliedschaft zu empfehlen.

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Treffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem SchwÃ¤chsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls RÃ¼cksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-VermÃ¶gen realistisch einzuschÃ¤tzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein StÃ¼ck schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 
Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakt und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte auÃerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und eventuell Lampen fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg nach Hause. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn lÃ¤ngerfristig absehbar ist, dass Biketreffs ausfallen, erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Sehr kurzfristige (z.B. wetterbedingte) Absagen sind Ã¼ber das Forum oft nicht mÃ¶glich. Deshalb sind alle Teilnehmer aufgefordert kurz vorher selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Beinhart Touren- und Techniklevel*
Die Beinharten Touren- und Techniklevel sind auf unserer Homepage erklÃ¤rt. 
Hier die Kurzfassung:

Tempo-Level 1: 6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Tempo-Level 2: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
Tempo-Level 3: 12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung

*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz KleinaustraÃe
Tourengebiet: Rheingaugebirge und Taunus (Schlangenbad, Wiesbaden)​*Wann:*
Samstags, 14:00 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit 3 bis 4 Stunden
dieser Biketreff findet ganzjÃ¤hrig statt​*Level:*
Tempolevel 2, Techniklevel 2​*Guide:*
Kontakt Michael (Picard)​*IBC:*
Beinhart-Biketreff KleinaustraÃe, Samstags 14.00 Uhr​*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz RheingaustraÃe (unter Schiersteiner BrÃ¼cke)  
Tourengebiet: Taunus ​*Wann:*
Samstags, 13.00 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 35 km, max. 800 hm​*Level:*
Beinhart Tempolevel 1-2
Geeignet fÃ¼r Einsteiger und GenuÃ-MTB'ler 
GrundsÃ¤tzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen der Teilnehmer.​*Guide:*
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Werner​*IBC:*
Beinhart-Biketreff-RheingaustraÃe​*Sonstiges:*
Der Beinhart-Biketreff RheingaustraÃe findet nur nach vorheriger AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum statt. 
Es ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Forum unter der entsprechenden Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung erforderlich! ​*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*
*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag (also anders als im letzten Jahr): Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim)
Tourengebiet: Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim/Ingelheim/ Uhlerborn.​*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr 
Max. 2 Stunden, 20 â 30 km, bis 400 hm
Start: voraussichtlich Dienstag, 16.4.2013
Ende: 12.09.2013 beendet!​*Level:*
Tempo- und Techniklevel bis 2. ​*Guide:*
JÃ¼rgen und Frank
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Ripman​*IBC:*
noch offen​*Sonstiges:*
FÃ¼r den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fÃ¤hrt mit​*Feierabendtreff, Bingen*
*Wo:*
Grundschule MÃ¼nster-Sarmsheim
Tourengebiet: Binger Wald, Stromberg​*Wann:*
Donnerstag, 18:15, 2h bis 2,5h
AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum
Ab 11. April 2013
Ende 19. September 2013​*Level:*
30 - 40 km, 600 - 700 hm, Tempolevel 2-3, Techniklevel 2​*Guide:*
Daniel (Fubbes)​*IBC:*
Feierabendrunde in Bingen​*Sonstiges:*
Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich, aber dennoch sinnvoll, denn ohne Meldungen findet der Biketreff nicht statt.​


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2013)

@Admins: Bitte oben fest pinnen, dafür 2012 raus nehmen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1 (5. April 2013)

Liebe Beinharte, möchte gerne dem Guide Werner eine PM schicken bzgl. Biketreff Rheingaustrasse, kenne aber seinen Nickname nicht oder ist es - werner - oder ist es bike-werner, wollte wissen wann die nächste/erste Tour stattfindet ... Viele Grüsse Juli


----------



## matthias2003 (6. April 2013)

Juli1 schrieb:


> Liebe Beinharte, möchte gerne dem Guide Werner eine PM schicken bzgl. Biketreff Rheingaustrasse, kenne aber seinen Nickname nicht oder ist es - werner - oder ist es bike-werner, wollte wissen wann die nächste/erste Tour stattfindet ... Viele Grüsse Juli



"Werner" ist der Richtige


----------



## Juli1 (7. April 2013)

Danke !


----------



## Fubbes (11. September 2013)

Die Donnerstags-Biketreffs in Münster-Sarmsheim enden am 19.9.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (14. September 2013)

Bike-Treffs Gonsenheimer Wald sind seit 12.9. offiziell beendet.


----------



## Achim (18. Oktober 2013)

*N'DURO-TREFF* im Herbst '13
Parkplatz Kleinaustraße
Beginn *13.00 Uhr*

Weitere Infos

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Achim (28. November 2013)

*Beinhart-Biketreff Mainz*, Schlosstor, DI u. DO, 19.00 Uhr (Im Winterhalbjahr)

Direkt zum IBC-Eintrag mit weiteren Infos



Gruß
Achim


----------

